# PocketWizard: Thinking Getting one...???



## MrSleepin (Jan 20, 2014)

ok, something i haven't quite figured out, when i order a PW plus3, what else do i need to get it to trigger my flash?

my question is, is there a receiver that comes with the transceiver? 

or would i have to buy them in a pair? it seems like i would need a pair of these to get it to work. one mounted on the camera, and the other would attach to the remote flash...



what i've been using is commander mode, with line of site.
i have D610, sb900, and 2 yungnuo 560's.


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

You need two. Make sure your flash has a PC port.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 20, 2014)

I use a Mini TT1 on camera, and a Flex TT5 on my flashes.  I use an SU800 on top of the Mini, but that is simply for changing power of the flashes remotely (definitely not needed).  I love my pocketwizards.

Best,
Jake


----------



## table1349 (Jan 20, 2014)

There are Transmitters, Receivers and Transceivers which do both.  With pocket wizards you have to buy the number that you need for each item in the process.  You will need at least two. One for camera and one for the flash. The Poverty wizards often come in groups and several people are happy with them.  Me I use PW exclusively.  More expensive, but also far more flexible than most other systems.  I don't use the Mini TT's or Flex so I won't speak to them. I use a mixture of PWII's, PWIII's and an X along with a multi max for the camera.  That is the nice thing, they all communicate together as they are backwards compatible and all are transceivers.


----------



## MrSleepin (Jan 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> You need two. Make sure your flash has a PC port.



thanks! that's what i thought.

might just go with the su800


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 20, 2014)

MrSleepin said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You need two. Make sure your flash has a PC port.
> ...



The SU800 works well, but needs direct line of sight and is easily over powered by sunlight.  For these reasons, I found the SU800 highly unreliable when shooting in the field, and as such, purchased the pocketwizards to use in conjunction with the SU800. 

Best,
Jake


----------



## table1349 (Jan 20, 2014)

The flash doesn't need a PC port. A hot shoe attachment works just as well an you can get them with a varity of attachments.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm using the Phottix Odin system with my D600...great system!  I use it to fire my SB600, SB700, and SB910.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 22, 2014)

grab some yongnuo 622n triggers. they support TTL and HSS and each one can act as a transmitter OR receiver. 
I use them with my yongnuo 568ex and sb700 flashes and they will TTL/HSS with my nikon flashes as well. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/338720-yongnuo-yn-622n-trigger-review.html

we use them for weddings, events, and portraits and have yet to have any issues. 
the only thing that the PW's give you is a slightly farther range, and more groups/channels. 
since i have never needed more than 4 groups or 7 channels, this has not been an issue. 
the yongnuo triggers are about $80 a pair compared to the PW $200 each. 
they also each have an AF assist light, which works very well.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> MrSleepin said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I've heard that too.  But there are youtube tests that also show otherwise (but still limited).

On one super bright day last year I used my SU-800  for a SB-700 and a SB-600
no problems with the sb700, but the sb600 wouldn't respond at all on that bright day even under 10 feet away with nothing in between.
I had the 700 in the grass a good 20 feet away - no problem. I didn't need any further so I didn't test it.

so YMMV dependent upon equipment.
*BUT *Radio Triggers are much more reliable for obstacles and distance.
and I don't use mine professionally either ...

and I figure if I have issues I can add those Yunguo's 622s which are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 22, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > MrSleepin said:
> ...



Really, I bought the PW's because I got so annoyed of doing a photoshoot and then having the flashes not consistently fire. It really hampered my already limited portrait abilities. Haha.

Best,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hirejn (Jan 24, 2014)

The PlusIII is a transceiver, so it transmits and receives and you can use it to trigger or receive. PWs talk only to other PWs. You need a PW on camera to trigger remote PWs, so one PlusIII on camera and one on each flash you want to trigger. PlusIII is manual only, so you'll need to do manual flash and adjust power manually. You'll need to step up to the Mini/Flex system if you want TTL. You can use one radioed flash to trigger other remote flashes with manual slave eyes.


----------



## Cameraman1234 (Feb 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> There are Transmitters, Receivers and Transceivers which do both.  With pocket wizards you have to buy the number that you need for each item in the process.  You will need at least two. One for camera and one for the flash. The Poverty wizards often come in groups and several people are happy with them.  Me I use PW exclusively.  More expensive, but also far more flexible than most other systems.  I don't use the Mini TT's or Flex so I won't speak to them. I use a mixture of PWII's, PWIII's and an X along with a multi max for the camera.  That is the nice thing, they all communicate together as they are backwards compatible and all are transceivers.


"RED" was one of the Best. He might've been THE BEST. From Vincennes, Ind., just an hour from me.


----------



## Cameraman1234 (Feb 12, 2017)

Cameraman1234 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > There are Transmitters, Receivers and Transceivers which do both.  With pocket wizards you have to buy the number that you need for each item in the process.  You will need at least two. One for camera and one for the flash. The Poverty wizards often come in groups and several people are happy with them.  Me I use PW exclusively.  More expensive, but also far more flexible than most other systems.  I don't use the Mini TT's or Flex so I won't speak to them. I use a mixture of PWII's, PWIII's and an X along with a multi max for the camera.  That is the nice thing, they all communicate together as they are backwards compatible and all are transceivers.
> ...


I HAVE HEARD, Red never told an off-color joke. My, how we could use some of that these days on late-night TV!


----------



## Destin (Feb 12, 2017)

Second vote for the yongnuo YN-622 system. I use one yn-622n-tx to trigger 4 yongnuo YN-685n flash units. 

The flashes have built in receivers so no other transmitters are needed. Yongnuo also makes YN-622n transceivers that function in full TTL/HSS with Nikon branded speedlights. 

I've taken well over 10,000 images with this setup at sporting events and portrait sessions, and I've never once had a misfire or failure to fire. I've used them at up to 200 feet reliably. 

I'm not one to buy cheap Chinese knock off equipment. But after my experience I cannot think of a single reason to spend more on a pocket wizard or other brand name setup. 

My transmitter and four flashes cost me a grand total of $462, less than one single Nikon branded speedlight with equivalent power and features. And even at that, the Nikon units don't yet have built in RF triggers, to my knowledge.


----------



## steveWFL (Feb 22, 2017)

real lights and pocket wizards.  why settle for second best anything?


----------



## Destin (Feb 23, 2017)

steveWFL said:


> real lights and pocket wizards.  why settle for second best anything?



Because unless you're Independently wealthy, or a working professional, money matters. 

Someone asking this question is clearly not a working professional with off camera flash, and therefore may be better served to buy a (much) cheaper brand that works 99% as well (and is just a little less rugged). The hundreds of dollars saved could easily buy a new lens.


----------



## SnappingShark (Feb 23, 2017)

I have used the Yongnuo, the pocketwizards, and a canon's own transceiver setup.

I can say - go pocketwizards!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2017)

What is it with Fan Boys these days?   The OP asked a specific question about a specific product and this turns into a use this, no use that thread.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> What is it with Fan Boys these days?   The OP asked a specific question about a specific product and this turns into a use this, no use that thread.



This is a zombie thread...I thought you would have posted that "God kills a kitten" meme. What's up with that?


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I was trying to be nice to the Newbie that revived the thread.  You know the whole give them 5 freebies first thing.  Then all of a sudden the thread came alive with zombie fan boys.


----------

